#        ?
.     (    , ).    .      ? 

       . ...     .

----------

,    : "  -                 ,   ."

----------


## Andyko

,  



> ,

----------


## mvf

.     "".

----------


## titova-tlt

.      -?
   ,            .       .   "" 1   .

----------

.  .   .       .      (        )       .

----------


## mvf

> ,            .


 ?   ?

----------


## serega-t

> ,            .
> 			
> 		
> 
>  ?   ?


 ,      ?!




> .   "" 1   .


        ""       ,     ?!   1     .  excel  ,   .     ...

----------


## mvf

> ,      ?!


   - ,   -  .       .



> 


    - ?

----------


## serega-t

> - ?


       ,     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

?

----------

> ""


     .

----------


## serega-t

> .


        - .,         - ".  ",         .?

----------

( ,  , )     ,   .         .

----------

> ( ,  , )     ,   .         .


        ?
    -     ?

----------


## .

**,       ,      .     ,   , ?              ?         :Smilie:

----------

> **,       ,      .     ,   , ?              ?


! 
   ,          .    ,    ?

----------

,    .      ,  1    .

----------

> ,    .      ,  1    .


, .      ,    .   ,       -     ....

----------

,     -       .

----------


## BorisG

> ,     -       .


**,  -,     1.
-,         .   ,    .    . ,           . 
       ?       ,     ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> **,       ,      .     ,   , ?              ?


...  ,  .        44(26  .) ... 10?  :Redface: 
     ??? 
         ? :EEK!:

----------

> **,  -,     1.
> -,         .   ,    .    . ,           . 
>        ?       ,     ?


 ,     ,  .        ,        .      ,    : "  ,   ." ,      : -12     ,   -4, -      .

----------

> ?


       ,   .

----------

:

"", 2011, N 5
 
  - ,         .  ,    "", ,   "",   ,          ,     , ,    .
 - ""  ,    ,       (. 3 . 4   21  1996 . N 129-),        .              .              (. 2 . 346.17  ).     ""              .
,    ,      ,   . 1 . 346.16  .       . 17  .  . 2 . 346.16           . 254  .    . 5 . 254   ,            ,    .
     27  2010 . N 03-11-11/284 "       "  ""                 ,          .                 ,               .

.  , , 
      ,    ,      ,    .          ,     .    ,   ,   "".

     ,     .                    . , ,        ""       -4  ,       .
 ,        " ".     -4 : "   30 ".
   ,   "" ,     ,     .           (26, 44)     (60, 76).           5/01,                      .
 ,          ,                .
        ""   ,       ,   . 3  5/01 "    - ,           , ,    .. ".

   .    ,         ,      .      ,     5/01.     ,    ""               .    .           .        :            .
     ( )  -,                ,          .
      ,             .            " ".

.
   ""
   22.04.2011

----------

> ,   .


      ))) 

   .      44(20,26  .)  71 ?  ( 15%)

----------

> ,      : -12     ,   -4, -      .


, -  01.01.2009             (        ).
  ,  -4, .     ,    ()    ,     (.. ) -   -4.
  "1"       -4,       "   ",    .    ,    : "  ", "  " -  .    .     ,      .

----------


## Andyko

>

----------

,  27      -    "  "

----------

> "1"       -4,       "   ",    .


   ,       ,  ?    ((  :Confused: 

    ( 15%)   10     2010   ((( .   ,

----------

> , -  01.01.2009             (        ).


     ,          ( ,  ).  ,        2013. .  -4     -.

----------

> -4     -.


 ,  -4      ,    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,   -   ().

----------

,     "  "   .    9 .      ?
  9   10?

----------

,  .  , ,    ,       ( ),     -      ? (,   )

----------


## .

.    ?

----------



----------


## Andyko

,        :Smilie:

----------

> ,


   ?

----------


## Andyko

,  ,

----------

